

Odesk raises minimum hourly rate to $3.00/hour - kapkapkap
https://www.odesk.com/community/minimum_client

======
McDiesel
Its a shame they cant even set it to min-wage in the country they are
hosted/based in.

~~~
whyyep
Sounds like a great way to increase the unemployment rate on oDesk even more.

